# Sciatic Nerve Block V Piriformis Injection



## Melissa Harris CPC (Dec 23, 2016)

I need some clarification because I am getting mixed guidance from my physicians. 

The note states:

After written informed consent......  The back and buttocks were prepped and raped in the usual sterile fashion.  The inferior sacroiliac joint was visualized in an AP view.  A skin wheal was made using 2 ml of 1% lidocaine over the inferior SI joint.  An additional 2 ml of 1% lidocaine was used to infiltrate the deeper tissues.  A 5 inch, 22 guage needs was then advanced down to the inferior sacroiliac joint and contacted bone.  The needle was then withdrawn, and advanced to a final destination 1 cm lateral 1 cm inferior and 1 cm deep to the inferior sacroiliac joint.  Aspiration of blood was negative.  1 ml of Omnipaque 300 contrast was injected and spread inferiolaterally in a diagonal fashion. A leteral view was then obtained and showed contrast flowing anteriorly and inferiorly.  Aspiration was done once again and was negative fr blood. The medication mixture was injected.  

One doctor states Sciatic NB, one states piriformis muscle injection. 

Thank you

Melissa Harris, CPC


----------



## kivbar16 (Dec 23, 2016)

It sounds to me like:

27096 Injection procedure for sacroiliac joint, anesthetic/steroid, with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) including arthrography when performed
[Excludes Procedure performed without fluoroscopy or CT guidance (20552) ]

Though there is no mention of an anesthetic agent in the note.


----------

